# [SOLVED] Access though localhost works, but through external IP doesn't.



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am having this really annoying problem. I need remote access to certain programs on my home PC but I just cannot get it to work.

Program:
- webcamXP

When I set the programs port preferences (i.e. port 8087), I can connect with 
"127.0.0.1:8087" and webcamXP work fine. But when I replace the localhost with my external IP (lets say 79.149.114.227, so that would be "http://79.149.114.227:8087".

I tried port forwarding: I have added the port to my NAT in the router's setting so it should be fine, but it is not (numbers are fictual of course):

external port start 8085, 
external port end 8089, 
protocol TCP/UDP, 
internal port start 8085, 
internal port end 8089, 
server IP address 192.168.1.215)

I also tried disabling AVG Internet Security 2011's firewall temporarily just to check it it was blocking it, but got the same result.

I checked if Windows own firewall was on, but it is off.

I cannot find any setting in the router's own configuration screen to disable any build in (router's) firewall (if it has any).

Does anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong here? It is a Comtrend ADSL router


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Access though localhost works, but through external IP doesn't.*

If you believe you have port forwarding working you check this by going to Shields Up! and doing a custom port scan on those ports.

"server" is is static correct?

You can not test waniport from your lan. Hope you are aware of this. You have to test from the internet.


----------



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Access though localhost works, but through external IP doesn't.*

Thank you for your reply, but eh..... lol... Setting the NAT really is the limit of my technical network knowledge :smile:

Could you please explain what you mean by testing wanIPort but from internet and not through LAN? I was under the impression that the LAN (that's my network right?) is connected to the internet through my router?

What I did was setting the NAT by providing those port ranges. Then I opened IE9 and entered the externalIPort. I got the "page cannot be displayed message". I also tested it this way on Chrome, Opera, Firefox and Safari. All with the same "page cannot be displayed" message. Do you mean this by saying "test from the internet not through LAN"?

I pinged the port(s) through Shields Up! and the result was:
8087	OPEN!	Unknown Protocol for this port Unknown Application for this port.

Not sure if "server" is static. Do you mean my external IP? That is dynamic, cannot be changed to static. I do have my computer's internal IP set to static, yes.

Thank you for taking the time to try and help me :wave:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Access though localhost works, but through external IP doesn't.*

Point I was making is 
"But when I replace the localhost with my external IP (lets say 79.149.114.227, so that would be "http://79.149.114.227:8087"."

is not a valid test.

You have to conduct that test when you are on the OTHER side of your router not on your lan side of the router.

Looks like the port is open. You just need to go to a friends house/internet cafe and test.


----------



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Access though localhost works, but through external IP doesn't.*

That is great! It is just that in the past (with the same PC, the same OS, but another router in my previous house with another ISP), I was able to use the "test" on the LAN side of the router and it worked. 

Just out of curiousity, why would it be different this time? Router type? ISP? Network?

Thank you so much for helping me. I am glad that there isn't anything wrong with my computer.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Access though localhost works, but through external IP doesn't.*

some routers have the ability to "loopback" which is where you can "bounce" a request like you are doing off an interface.

Otherwise I have no idea why it was previously operational.


----------



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Access though localhost works, but through external IP doesn't.*

It must be that then. I guess the only explanation would be the router. thank you very much for your advice and help!
ray:


----------

